# Torna Mai Dire Gol con tre serate evento su Canale 5



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2022)

Una notizia che farà piacere alla maggior parte dei nostalgici della "vecchia" tv: *ritorna *il programma* "Mai Dire Gol"*, a più 30 anni dalla prima messa in onda, con la *Gialappa's Band*. 

L'annuncio è arrivato alla presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset da parte dell'amministratore delegato e vicepresidente dell'azienda Pier Silvio Berlusconi, il quale ha detto di volere, in questo ritorno evento, la presenza del *Mago Forest* che dagli anni 2000 è stata una presenza fissa dei programmi della Gialappa's.

Le uniche anticipazioni, al momento, è che saranno *tre prime serate* celebrative che andranno in onda su *Canale 5* (e non su Italia 1 come è sempre stato per questo programma e per i suoi spin-off) nella *primavera del 2023*.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una notizia che farà piacere alla maggior parte dei nostalgici della "vecchia" tv: *ritorna *il programma* "Mai Dire Gol"*, a più 30 anni dalla prima messa in onda, con la *Gialappa's Band*.
> 
> L'annuncio è arrivato alla presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset da parte dell'amministratore delegato e vicepresidente dell'azienda Pier Silvio Berlusconi, il quale ha detto di volere, in questo ritorno evento, la presenza del *Mago Forest* che dagli anni 2000 è stata una presenza fissa dei programmi della Gialappa's.
> 
> Le uniche anticipazioni, al momento, è che saranno *tre prime serate* celebrative che andranno in onda su *Canale 5* (e non su Italia 1 come è sempre stato per questo programma e per i suoi spin-off) nella *primavera del 2023*.


Qua mi sa che, con il topic ufficiale che si aprirà poche settimane prima, supereremo il record di visualizzazioni e commenti dell'ultimo Sanremo. Speriamo che facciano un evento per bene. L'ultimo Mai Dire, cioè Mai Dire Talk, è stato un abominio.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qua mi sa che, con il topic ufficiale che si aprirà poche settimane prima, supereremo il record di visualizzazioni e commenti dell'ultimo Sanremo. Speriamo che facciano un evento per bene. L'ultimo Mai Dire, cioè Mai Dire Talk, è stato un abominio.


Comunque Canale 5 l'anno prossimo tra questo grandissimo ritorno e poi l'altro gradito "come back" di Ciao Darwin, avrà un palinsesto finalmente interessante seppur amarcord. Poi ci saranno anche Pio e Amedeo con Felicissima Sera e il ritorno di Emigratis. 

Speriamo che mettano Darwin e Gialappa's al venerdì. Solitamente, per paura di non far del male all'amico di Maria, Carlo Conti, certi programmi li buttano letteralmente in serate difficili come il giovedì o la domenica. Quest'anno, per dire, hanno vergognosamente messo Lo Show dei Record a farsi triturare dalle fiction Rai alla domenica. Confermato anche quello, per fortuna.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una notizia che farà piacere alla maggior parte dei nostalgici della "vecchia" tv: *ritorna *il programma* "Mai Dire Gol"*, a più 30 anni dalla prima messa in onda, con la *Gialappa's Band*.
> 
> L'annuncio è arrivato alla presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset da parte dell'amministratore delegato e vicepresidente dell'azienda Pier Silvio Berlusconi, il quale ha detto di volere, in questo ritorno evento, la presenza del *Mago Forest* che dagli anni 2000 è stata una presenza fissa dei programmi della Gialappa's.
> 
> Le uniche anticipazioni, al momento, è che saranno *tre prime serate* celebrative che andranno in onda su *Canale 5* (e non su Italia 1 come è sempre stato per questo programma e per i suoi spin-off) nella *primavera del 2023*.


Dai con Forest sono fiducioso


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2022)

Finalmente,ci speravo da anni.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una notizia che farà piacere alla maggior parte dei nostalgici della "vecchia" tv: *ritorna *il programma* "Mai Dire Gol"*, a più 30 anni dalla prima messa in onda, con la *Gialappa's Band*.
> 
> L'annuncio è arrivato alla presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset da parte dell'amministratore delegato e vicepresidente dell'azienda Pier Silvio Berlusconi, il quale ha detto di volere, in questo ritorno evento, la presenza del *Mago Forest* che dagli anni 2000 è stata una presenza fissa dei programmi della Gialappa's.
> 
> Le uniche anticipazioni, al momento, è che saranno *tre prime serate* celebrative che andranno in onda su *Canale 5* (e non su Italia 1 come è sempre stato per questo programma e per i suoi spin-off) nella *primavera del 2023*.


A me le minestre riscaldate non sono mai piaciute, format vecchi per una TV per vecchi, secondo me sarà abbastanza un flop, certi programmi così iconici del passato devono restare nel passato, secondo me riesumandoli nel 2022 rischiano soltanto di farti perdere la "magia" di quello che erano


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2022)

Tra il 2013 e il 2019 avrebbero potuto fare uno speciale 24 ore su 24 di “Fenomeni parastatali” solo su di noi.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2022)

*Ritorno di Mai Dire Gol a rischio. Secondo TvBlog, il trio di comici avrà sei prime serate su Rai 2 a inizio 2023 e ciò, dunque, mette in dubbio la messa in onda nel programma che li ha resi famosi. Il motivo di un possibile mancato ritorno dello storico format, è dovuto al taglio di budget da parte di Mediaset nel settore intrattenimento.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ritorno di Mai Dire Gol a rischio. Secondo TvBlog, il trio di comici avrà sei prime serate su Rai 2 a inizio 2023 e ciò, dunque, mette in dubbio la messa in onda nel programma che li ha resi famosi. Il motivo di un possibile mancato ritorno dello storico format, è dovuto al taglio di budget da parte di Mediaset nel settore intrattenimento.*


Un grosso mah.. 
Sinceramente le ultime volte che ho visto la gialappas non facevano più ridere manco i sassi..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una notizia che farà piacere alla maggior parte dei nostalgici della "vecchia" tv: *ritorna *il programma* "Mai Dire Gol"*, a più 30 anni dalla prima messa in onda, con la *Gialappa's Band*.
> 
> L'annuncio è arrivato alla presentazione dei palinsesti Mediaset da parte dell'amministratore delegato e vicepresidente dell'azienda Pier Silvio Berlusconi, il quale ha detto di volere, in questo ritorno evento, la presenza del *Mago Forest* che dagli anni 2000 è stata una presenza fissa dei programmi della Gialappa's.
> 
> Le uniche anticipazioni, al momento, è che saranno *tre prime serate* celebrative che andranno in onda su *Canale 5* (e non su Italia 1 come è sempre stato per questo programma e per i suoi spin-off) nella *primavera del 2023*.


Voglio l'ipse dixit di commisso.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me le minestre riscaldate non sono mai piaciute, format vecchi per una TV per vecchi, secondo me sarà abbastanza un flop, certi programmi così iconici del passato devono restare nel passato, secondo me riesumandoli nel 2022 rischiano soltanto di farti perdere la "magia" di quello che erano



Aggiungo che quando facevano mai dire gol certi video buffi li potevi vedere solo lì. Oggi un secondo dopo li ritrovi sui social. 

Chi guarderebbe vai col liscio quando c’è già tutto sui social? Non c’è bisogno di guardare “all’improvviso uno sconosciuto” per capire che i giornalisti sono ignoranti, basta andare sui loro profili per capire che sono delle capre.


----------

